# Hanging cabinets on cinder block wall



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Fasten through the furring strips with TapCons. Make sure that they go into the concrete at least 1". A few of them will literally hold tons. Pullout and sheer strength are listed on the box.

Look here http://www.ramset-redhead.com/tapcon_perf01.asp


----------



## ponchoman1 (Apr 15, 2006)

Excellent. Thanks for the info.


----------

